
Show HN: BotPages largest open bot directory - vskarine
https://www.botpages.com/
======
gkbrk
Disappointed IRC wasn't in the platforms list.

Also clicking the "Sign in" link again should close the menu without having to
click another "Close" link.

~~~
clintolibre
Thanks for the feedback, we'll fix the menu! We are constantly adding new
platforms and our team already uses some great IRC bots so its on our list.

------
vskarine
Any feedback would be highly appreciated!

~~~
f14ist
It's awesome! Any way to sort by latest?

~~~
clintolibre
We are pushing this and other features in the next couple of days, thanks for
the feedback : ]

